# Blue Heron Warning!!!



## The Pond Digger

*BLUE HERON WARNING!*

We have had several customers visit our construction office in the last two weeks to ask about a large bird hanging around their yard (pond). You should have seen the face on the person that had no idea they were actually there to hunt their Koi!

Additionally, we have received emails and have had several phone calls regarding this bird, the mighty Blue Heron, at our office and at our local pet store, Daryl's Pet Shop.

I thought I would drop a line to everyone and send a warning. If you have not been visited by a Blue Heron, yet, this year consider yourself lucky. However, make no mistake about it, these birds are on the move right now and just might pit stop at your pond for a little snack; Your favorite fish!

Do yourself and your fish a favor; do a tune up on your Scarecrow motion sensor device or if you don't have one, install one asap. Other methods to deter the bird include putting a net over your pond or putting a dog on patrol next to the pond 24 hours a day! 

Don't fall for; "A statue of a blue heron will keep the bird away", because I have reports of sexually aroused herons, fornicating with heron statues! *TRUE STORY!*

Here is a little excerpt from my September Pond Column in the Redlands Daily Facts:

*Do A Check Up On Your Scarecrow Motion Sensor Device.*

It may seem like the nasty water fowl predators, i.e. egrets and blue herons, have not bothered your fish in months but let me remind you that your water temperatures and fish metabolisms have been at their peaks for months with the summer heat! 

You will find that as your water temperature cools, so will the metabolism of your fish, equaling slower reflex movements from your fish meaning, your fish become EASIER PREY for the T. rex of water gardens!

Be sure you have a working Scarecrow motion sensor device for every 100 square feet of surface area in your water feature to detour predators from hunting your pets that deliver so much tranquility to you year round. Don't forget to install fresh nine volt batteries to your Scarecrows and be sure your water source to the unit(s) is ready to rock and roll.


God Speed!


----------



## Mike

Hi The Pond Digger,

Can you post a picture of a blue heron here so members with ponds will know to watch out for?

Thanks,
Admin


----------

